

Water-powered jet pack lets you swim like a dolphin - ColinWright
http://kottke.org/11/12/water-powered-jet-pack-lets-you-swim-like-a-dolphin

======
bergie
Product page: <http://www.zapata-racing.com/uk/flyboard_uk.php>

4900e sounds very affordable, but I suppose you need a jetski to power it

~~~
Samuel_Michon
From the website:

 _"Fly Board: Acceleration from a stand-up PWC (aka jet ski), 4900 euros.

Optional: Acceleration from the Flyboard directly, 900 euros."_

If you watch the video again, you'll notice that Flyboard isn't attached to a
PWC but to something smaller. There's an another video [1], where you can see
a close-up of it on 04:27.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8kEHjQz9U>

------
maxmcd
Well this alternative (<http://www.jetlev-flyer.com/>) is $80K USD so the
price seems incredibly affordable. Assuming it's accurate.

~~~
tycho77
You'll be able to rent these in tourist shops. I'd wager flying around by
yourself gets old after a while anyway, no matter how awesome this seems.
Remember your first RC helicopter? How long did you keep playing with it?

~~~
Groxx
Depends on who you ask: <http://www.helifreak.com/>

------
13rules
Longer and better video ... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1iNq02Kz0>

Saw this a few months back — totally cool. I'd imagine that you'll start
seeing them in your highest concentration touristy beaches for rent soon.

~~~
13rules
Actually I guess the video I linked too is a different model / company ... I
like the one in the above video better ... but both look fun!

------
mjs00
Here's a slightly different model, and a funny goof on launch that made the
rounds last summer: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRVspuAJyAY>

------
akg
Is that available commercially in the US? I can see many potential
applications for something like this.

